# Autogeek August GIVEAWAY



## [email protected] (Jul 24, 2008)

To kick start the month of August, we will be giving away one of our kits to one lucky forum member!

For this giveaway, the winner will receive a FREE Menzerna Ceramic Show Car Finish Kit! Retail Value $190.90

Menzerna Ceramic Show Car Finish Kit










Kit includes:
32 oz. Menzerna Super Intensive Polish PO 83
32 oz. Menzerna Nano Polish PO 106 FA
32 oz. Menzerna Finishing Glaze PO 115C
3 - 8 oz. Bottles with Caps 
2 Cobra Indigo Edgeless Microfiber Polishing Cloths, 16 x 16 inches
4 Cobra 6 Inch Microfiber Bonnets
1 CCS 6.5 Inch White Polishing Pad
1 CCS 6.5 Inch Orange Finishing Pad
1 CCS 6.5 Inch Blue Finessing Pad

To participate, simply reply to the question below-

*
What are your favorite brands of products?*

Winners will be chosen randomly on Friday, August 15th, 2008.


----------



## cbsmd (Aug 1, 2008)

wash: lamb wool mit w/ poor boys Super Slick & Suds, water blade and absorber to dry
exterior: klasse all in one followed by Blitz one grand wax or P21s wax.
Interior: Lexol leather cleaner followed by Liquid glass connoisseur's choice leather protectant
Wheels: Klasse all in one followed by Rejex

Know if only I had a microfiber towel.......


----------



## hababa (May 25, 2008)

Zaino so far, but I'm thinking of trying something new.


----------



## wdgiles (Jul 9, 2007)

Poorboys waxes, sealants and glazes and the Porter Cable for all the detail work on the paint. I'm still finishing my bottles of Griot's paint polishes, then it's on to something else recommended here....not really sure yet.


----------



## bimmernupe (May 11, 2006)

Poorboys SSRs, Natty's, wheel wax, S&W, S&G, Suds; Menzerna Nano PO106, Menzerna Final Polish; Diamondite products, LC pads, PC; Klasse AIO & sealant; Clay Magic, CD2 Engine Cleaner.


----------



## BMWFanboy (Apr 27, 2008)

Einszett Perls
Klasse AIO
P21S Wheel Cleaner Gel
Adam's Invisible Undercarriage Spray
Einszett Chrome&Metal Polish
Einszett Cockpit
Einszett Anti-Insekt
Einszett Klima-Cleaner


----------



## nads12345 (Apr 18, 2004)

meguirs just because thats all ive ever tried


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> To participate, simply reply to the question below-
> 
> *
> What are your favorite brands of products?*
> ...


Meguire's for the car, Pinnacle for the leather. But I am willing to try something new, maybe, you know, in kit form.


----------



## gokartmozart (Oct 6, 2006)

Wolfgangs for most, Griots Garage for leather. And Pinnacle for polish.


----------



## Beemersn (Jan 1, 2006)

Zaino all Z serias and Meguiars Synthetic sealant.


----------



## Hakko (Jul 9, 2008)

Meguiar's, as that's mostly what I have available locally, and it works. Also, Stoner's Invisible Glass is made of win.


----------



## ivorygorgon (Jul 31, 2007)

So far I don't have a favorite. I keep reading this forum, but I keep getting more and more overwhelmed. I haven't done a complete detail yet, just a regular wash. I really need to bite the bullet and just start using stuff to see what I like and what I don't like.


----------



## VF-x (Jul 5, 2007)

I've been using Meguiars mostly due to local availability. I've started investing in Poorboys Natty's original and red. But there's so many incredible boutique products it's hard to try them all. 

I should really get into polishes as I have a UDM that has only really been used for wax application and buffing. And my cars can really do with a good polishing.

Oh, btw, if this helps my entry, Autogeek rocks!
LOL!


----------



## Ryan M (Dec 20, 2006)

Zaino and Adams.


----------



## sjdude (Jul 7, 2006)

Zaino here.


----------



## rda2w (Dec 24, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> *
> What are your favorite brands of products?*


Anything that I get for free from Autogeek!

-BA


----------



## Elk42 (Jan 29, 2008)

Klasse AIO and P21S


----------



## bettnugs (Jun 3, 2008)

Rejex for me -- but I'm a new BMW owner and I don't have anything [yet] to compare it to. BTW, the rejex was applied as a result of searches in this forum...


----------



## jerrykdc (May 6, 2003)

Klasse for exterior
P21S for wheels
Optimum for interior 
No real preference for microfiber


----------



## wyb (Jul 10, 2008)

Menzerna of course!


----------



## VillanovaGrad (Jul 28, 2008)

optimum no rinse for wash 
swissvax for wax
maguires NXT for over-the-counter stuff


----------



## Gig103 (Sep 10, 2007)

I just got the CG Maxi Suds, can't wait to compare them to my old Meg's Gold Class Shampoo. 

I'm also giving JetSeal a chance, based on people's opinions!


----------



## jesimmons (Jan 11, 2008)

Klasse & Wolfgang - for cleaners and polymer Sealant/glazes and Detailing Sprays


----------



## csmooth79 (Jan 30, 2008)

Meguiars have been good for me lately ... ready to experiment with Menzerna though (heard good things)


----------



## nobbyv (Jun 12, 2008)

Zaino for polish, 3M Perfect It clay, still looking for a car wash I really like.


----------



## djfitter (Sep 12, 2007)

Zaino here. 

dj


----------



## Flash535 (May 17, 2008)

Meguiars for me. :thumbup:


----------



## christhebaker (Aug 4, 2008)

Einszett for the most part.


----------



## AHalibut (Jun 2, 2008)

Always had good experience with Mothers and more recently with Meguiars.


----------



## JD650 (Jul 7, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> To kick start the month of August, we will be giving away one of our kits to one lucky forum member!
> 
> For this giveaway, the winner will receive a FREE Menzerna Ceramic Show Car Finish Kit! Retail Value $190.90
> 
> ...


Klasse & Prof 3M kits for me when it comes to compounding....plus poor boys quick detailing products (buy them by galons on autogeek.net - best deals ever on this site) and P21S for the wheels.....and I do use Menzerna surface inspection (best in the business) to judge my work and "fool" proof it....


----------



## OtherAggie (Sep 3, 2007)

I'm fairly new to this, but here are the products I've purchased and would buy again. There's a longer list of things I wouldn't reorder, believe it or not... 

Chemical Guys - CWG, JetSeal, 50/50 Wax, EZ Glaze II, Speed Wipe QD, Fabric Clean, MF Towels, blue clay bar
P21s - TAW, Wheel Cleaner
Menzerna - SIP, 106FF, 85rd
Einzsett - Cockpit Premium
Poorboy's - S&W QD
303 - Aerospace Protectant & Fabric Guard
Amazing Roll-Off
Stoner's Invisible Glass
Black Wow

Still looking for a standout clay bar... they all seem kinda the same so far, except CG grey which was awfully inelastic.

Hope this helps!


----------



## mattsbmw530xi (Apr 27, 2008)

*Favorites*

Zaino Bro's and my Porter Cable. Bon Ami glass & surface cleaner is awesome on windows.


----------



## kav (Nov 3, 2007)

Favorite products for my Black BMW Z4 M coupe.

Polishes: Menzerna Super Intensive Polish and Menzerna Nano Polish
Sealants: Zaino 
Polisher: Porter Cable
Wheels: Poorboy wheel cleaner and brightener


----------



## GH41 (Aug 21, 2007)

What are your favorite brands of products?

Menzerna polishes, Wolfgang sealant, Lake Country pads, Wild Turkey whiskey!! GH


----------



## StevenJB (Feb 6, 2008)

Adam's for interior and QD, still working on polish and wax.


----------



## thechadaz (Jun 29, 2008)

*
What are your favorite brands of products?*

Winners will be chosen randomly on Friday, August 15th, 2008.[/QUOTE]

Meguiars is the only thing I've tried :dunno:


----------



## MTech8 (Oct 24, 2006)

I want to win!

Chemical Guys clay + Citrus Wash

Klasse AIO + Klasse HSG

PS21 + Rejex for my rims


----------



## MTech8 (Oct 24, 2006)

Sorry.. not sure if I needed to click reply to be entered.. or if posting is enough.


----------



## BMWFanboy (Apr 27, 2008)

Well, who won?!?


----------



## JD650 (Jul 7, 2008)

BMWFanboy said:


> Well, who won?!?


And the WINNER is......


----------

